# Anhedonia emotion loss



## Benny115620 (Oct 23, 2016)

19 from US need help I smoked weed for a while but never had a panic attack after about 3 days of smoking I got very strong visual snow. Then I woke up and couldn't enjoy anything including food and sleep then after about 3 or 4 days I started having nonstop panic attacks/very strong anxiety that was constant 24/7 and I couldn't stop it no matter what. I started Effexor and it actually made me happy but my heart started going crazy like tachycardic then brachycardic felt like it was skipping beats, after a little the Effexor stopped working and I was still having the 24/7 strong anxiety after a week on Wellbutrin I got very sever head pressure and dizziness and it felt like my soul was being sucked out of me very hard to explain but now I'm completely numb/detached 100% I don't feel anything. I still have physical/behavioral anxiety but i don't have any emotion attached to it and I've been like this ever since looking for answers/info any input is appreciated ty


----------



## Benny115620 (Oct 23, 2016)

I also have no usual Dp/Dr symptoms like seeing in 2d or feeling like I'm out of my body just feel dead and lifeless


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

You are another example why Cannabis should remain banned.


----------



## Benny115620 (Oct 23, 2016)

Idk cannabis does help a lot of people in some cases and there are only some rare exceptions but true if that is what this caused lord knows I would go back and never touch it


----------



## XboxOneBoy (Oct 25, 2016)

I feel exactly the same Benny! I don't see in 2D or have tunnel vision and I don't see myself in the 3rd person either. It's like I just feel stoned all the of the time I guess would be the best way to describe it. Plus I feel like terrified and worried all the time too, like really scared, as if you've just smoked loads of weed and are freaking out and just sitting there trying to hold it together.. That's how I feel 24/7..


----------



## Benny115620 (Oct 23, 2016)

XboxOneBoy said:


> I feel exactly the same Benny! I don't see in 2D or have tunnel vision and I don't see myself in the 3rd person either. It's like I just feel stoned all the of the time I guess would be the best way to describe it. Plus I feel like terrified and worried all the time too, like really scared, as if you've just smoked loads of weed and are freaking out and just sitting there trying to hold it together.. That's how I feel 24/7..


Ik I was like that at first but now I'm stuck completely numb and emotionless it's awful man I feel ur pain..well actually I don't


----------



## XboxOneBoy (Oct 25, 2016)

Can you cry? Can get angry at things?


----------



## Benny115620 (Oct 23, 2016)

I can but it's forced not genuine :/


----------

